# Need Tickets for Crested Butte in March



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Coors used to do a buy one get one for crested Butte, call a liquor store in Gunnison and see if they are still doing it. Just a heads up Yonder Mountain String Band is playing at the base of CB on I think the 27 of March, should be a great time.

Just called my local store in Gunny they said they are still doing the deal. You buy a 24 pack of coors have a good ole time with that and then get buy one get one half off lift tickets.
Have Fun


----------



## Duckierado (Jul 28, 2009)

Was just down there this past weekend. If you call the Chamber and speak to Suzane she'll give you a list of hotels that offer discounted tickets. Ours were $66 but I think they'll be dropping by the time you go. 
I highly recommend checking out the Super 8 is you are staying in Gunny on the cheap. AJ, the guy that runs it is first rate. 
oh and biscuits and gravy, sausage, eggs, and waffles on the breakfast buffet.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*........*

.....just saw an add from the beer store in gunny.....1/2 price tickets if you buy 12'er of coors....1st beer store on right, commin' from monarch way....ps mountian is super good right now....


----------

